# If I was to get Caught...



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Buying DWA inverts from abroad with no licence (If customs stopped the package) what would happen?

I don't plan on buying any and I don't need to hear how it could damage the hobby....

Just want to know what is likely to happen? 

Thanks guys and lassies : victory:


----------



## Scoob (Aug 1, 2010)

Far as I know it'd get taken off of you and you'd get a £2000 fine.


----------



## Jamesrm (Jul 30, 2008)

were abroad outside europe?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Scoob said:


> Far as I know it'd get taken off of you and you'd get a £2000 fine.


Is that the maximum they can do?
What about a ban on keeping animals?


Jamesrm said:


> were abroad outside europe?


Germany


----------



## Scoob (Aug 1, 2010)

Jamesrm said:


> were abroad outside europe?


Looking to get some? :lol2:


bobby said:


> Is that the maximum they can do?
> What about a ban on keeping animals?
> 
> 
> Germany


I think that is all they do.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Shall check this in the morning...

Also, drugs are bad m'kay


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

they can give you up to a ten grand fine and you loose all animal keepin preiveleges that means not even a GAL lol hence Y i got the council to come take away my dwals (despite BPs scruitny lol)


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

brownj6709 said:


> they can give you up to a ten grand fine and you loose all animal keepin preiveleges that means not even a GAL lol hence Y i got the council to come take away my dwals (despite BPs scruitny lol)


I kinda thought they would stop you keeping animals...

You handed in your DWA inverts or your licence? 

Also, BP? :blush:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

bobby said:


> I kinda thought they would stop you keeping animals...
> 
> You handed in your DWA inverts or your licence?
> 
> Also, BP? :blush:


bauldpoodle lol n naa i foolishly bought dwals without a licence to which ill happily hold my hands up might i add. but i didnt know all the risks, upon finding them all out and all at the same time might i add i decided it wasnt worth it lol. would still like some lactodectus tho


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

brownj6709 said:


> bauldpoodle lol n naa i foolishly bought dwals without a licence to which ill happily hold my hands up might i add. but i didnt know all the risks, upon finding them all out and all at the same time might i add i decided it wasnt worth it lol. would still like some lactodectus tho


Ahh ok.

Fair play. The temptation is there I suppose. I genuinely wasn't going to buy any but I got to wondering when I stumbled upon some pretty spiders :lol2:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

bobby said:


> Ahh ok.
> 
> Fair play. The temptation is there I suppose. I genuinely wasn't going to buy any but I got to wondering when I stumbled upon some pretty spiders :lol2:


lol yea there pretty  i just couldnt resist. dnt make the same mistake i did im quite lucky i didnt get a fine or worse  im hopein the bugger who sold me em gets done in though


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

brownj6709 said:


> lol yea there pretty  i just couldnt resist. dnt make the same mistake i did im quite lucky i didnt get a fine or worse  im hopein the bugger who sold me em gets done in though


Nah, I'm not going to buy any 

Glad you never got into too much trouble


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

bobby said:


> Nah, I'm not going to buy any
> 
> Glad you never got into too much trouble


So howre the spids doin mate ent seen ya in the invert section much lately?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

brownj6709 said:


> So howre the spids doin mate ent seen ya in the invert section much lately?


I lost a H. lividum and P. regalis sling in moult 

I had it wet enough and everything 

Apart from that all is well, had an issue with weird little white things that came from my bean weevils, they were easy to get rid of though 

Not been in here much, I keep getting infractions in here


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

bobby said:


> I lost a H. lividum and P. regalis sling in moult
> 
> I had it wet enough and everything
> 
> ...


lol u ent the only one  ive got one and a warnin atm :whip: i think it gets picked up on more in our lil corner as there isnt much traffic lol but tbh people are people your gunna get arguments and swearing nomatter where you go any especially online lol hiding behind a screen invites that kind of behaviour lol


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

brownj6709 said:


> lol u ent the only one  ive got one and a warnin atm :whip: i think it gets picked up on more in our lil corner as there isnt much traffic lol but tbh people are people your gunna get arguments and swearing nomatter where you go any especially online lol hiding behind a screen invites that kind of behaviour lol


Yeah 

I kinda forget where I am and just type as I'd speak...

I tend to swear a lot (most of us Scots do :whistling2 and it gets me in trouble on here :blush:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

as said a fine and them taken away. However to be honest I doubt you'd get caught. I mean I've bought millipedes, stick insects, scorpions, tarantulas etc from Germany, Norway etc, it's just like us sending tarantulas and such via RMSD, it's not as if anyone opens them to check, and it's never been apparent to me anyone has opened any parcel sent to me containing inverts.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

I will just point out that a ban on keeping animals though it could happen in this kind of case would not bar you from working with inverts as they are not "animals" under law, not that you should be doing anything that would lead to a animal keeping ban anyway :whip:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> lol yea there pretty  i just couldnt resist. dnt make the same mistake i did im quite lucky i didnt get a fine or worse * im hopein the bugger who sold me em gets done in though*


Strange you would wish that upon them seeing as they broke the law on your behalf by supplying you with the animal that you wanted and choose to obtain with knowledge of it's DWA status?, still your karma not mine : victory:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Cant you not just get a DWA license? Is it a complex process or is just like getting a shotgun license?

I always miss these arguments somehow, come on in the morning and there's threads of 'where is so and so'. I reckon they should create an arguing section where people can just go and get it out of there systems without getting banned lol pretty sure it would quickly become the busiest section of the whole site.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

DannyB said:


> I always miss these arguments somehow, come on in the morning and there's threads of 'where is so and so'. I reckon they should create an arguing section where people can just go and get it out of there systems without getting banned lol pretty sure it would quickly become the busiest section of the whole site.


I don't know why people don't just use the off topic sections, in Off Topic 18+ you can say pretty well what you like. :lol2:

Regarding bringing in DWA inverts from Europe, I doubt most customs officers would know what was DWA and what was not, unless the box had "Caution, deadly black widows" written on the side with a big skull and crossbones :roll:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Oderus said:


> Strange you would wish that upon them seeing as they broke the law on your behalf by supplying you with the animal that you wanted and choose to obtain with knowledge of it's DWA status?, still your karma not mine : victory:


I mearly wish he gets 'done in' as i offered a 'swap back' or 'swap back for money' and plenty of other options. but he just played hardball and was generally just downright rude about the whole thing. i would have been down there with a couple of mates to get my stuff back if heed lived closer and i had some spare time.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> I mearly wish he gets 'done in' as i offered a 'swap back' or 'swap back for money' and plenty of other options. but he just played hardball and was generally just downright rude about the whole thing. i would have been down there with a couple of mates to get my stuff back if heed lived closer and i had some spare time.


I see not the most legal of options if they are also not a valid DWA or PSL holder but fair enought I guess under the circumstances, but "done in" was bit of poor choice of words when talking about DWA as it's slang for being killed :lol2:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Oderus said:


> I see not the most legal of options if they are also not a valid DWA or PSL holder but fair enought I guess under the circumstances, but "done in" was bit of poor choice of words when talking about DWA as it's slang for being killed :lol2:


lol yea its still early for me plus i was up till 3 playin Call of duty so im like a zombie. << with all that taken into consideration i havent had a coffee yet ither!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

DannyB said:


> Cant you not just get a DWA license? Is it a complex process or is just like getting a shotgun license?


it's not that complex, the main problem is it's complexity and cost varies massively from county to county. My count of Broxtowe only charges £63 per year, which is one of the cheapest. Some charge over £1000. Mostly it's between £150-600, but rules on how many species you can have, what happens when you get new ones etc, seems down to individual councils or hell who you speak to on the day. My house literally touches the border of Nottingham city council, I'm so glad it counts as Broxtowe because Notts charges £1,100, it is partial refundable and I believe after the initial high payment it's not as high per year after that but still, I'd rather £63.:lol2:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> as said a fine and them taken away. However to be honest I doubt you'd get caught. I mean I've bought millipedes, stick insects, scorpions, tarantulas etc from Germany, Norway etc, it's just like us sending tarantulas and such via RMSD, it's not as if anyone opens them to check, and it's never been apparent to me anyone has opened any parcel sent to me containing inverts.


you would be suprised! I know of a couple of intances where packages comtaining inverts (a blondi in one case) was opened by customs. Wether or not they would know what is DWA or what is not DWA is another thing thing though as I doubt that they would in many cases. 

Other than that there are even more pork pies on this thread than you can find in Melton Mowbray don't you agree brownj6709 :lol2:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

joeyboy said:


> it's not that complex, the main problem is it's complexity and cost varies massively from county to county. My count of Broxtowe only charges £63 per year, which is one of the cheapest. Some charge over £1000. Mostly it's between £150-600, but rules on how many species you can have, what happens when you get new ones etc, seems down to individual councils or hell who you speak to on the day. My house literally touches the border of Nottingham city council, I'm so glad it counts as Broxtowe because Notts charges £1,100, it is partial refundable and I believe after the initial high payment it's not as high per year after that but still, I'd rather £63.:lol2:


 what dwals you got dude? id love ta know what our local councils costs are (shoulda asked em when they were round here brickin it looking at the T's lol) am thinking of getting a couple of dwa snakes in the not so near future.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I don't know why people don't just use the off topic sections, in Off Topic 18+ you can say pretty well what you like. :lol2:
> 
> Regarding bringing in DWA inverts from Europe, I doubt most customs officers would know what was DWA and what was not, unless the box had "Caution, deadly black widows" written on the side with a big skull and crossbones :roll:


yeah exactly my point, If I'm buying over say €80 of inverts I'll often ask although it is rather arrogant, that if they are to throw in any extras can they please ensure they are not scorps in the family Buthidae or black widows or wandering spiders.

It is a bit awkward as that makes you sound like you're expecting something, but European sellers often do throw in the odd "spare" invert, maybe they've had a sac hatch of something, so might throw in a few slings as a gift. Just awkward if your gift is death stalker or something.:lol2:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes and don't forget your PLI costs also which will get higher the more animals you own.

But im sure no one ever lies about numbers :whistling2:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> you would be suprised! I know of a couple of intances where packages comtaining inverts (a blondi in one case) was opened by customs. Wether or not they would know what is DWA or what is not DWA is another thing thing though as I doubt that they would in many cases.
> 
> Other than that there are even more pork pies on this thread than you can find in Melton Mowbray don't you agree brownj6709 :lol2:


lol shuttt uppp BP ur jst a wanabee tescos lol <no offence ment mate lol>


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

brownj6709 said:


> what dwals you got dude? id love ta know what our local councils costs are (shoulda asked em when they were round here brickin it looking at the T's lol) am thinking of getting a couple of dwa snakes in the not so near future.


oh I don't keep any here. I just asked them to talk me through everything in the process because when I move out if I'm still in the county, I'd want one for scorpions. Though actually the women seemed to suggest to me I didn't keep a separate room for them and could have them in my room, the only requirement was the enclosure was escape proof, a suggestion was an enclosure inside a bigger one, the enclosure has to have some sort of lock on it and there has to be a sticker on the enclosure stating the species name, how many are in it and the fact they are DWA.

What's your council?


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

brownj6709 said:


> ? id love ta know what our local councils costs are (shoulda asked em when they were round here brickin it looking at the T's lol)


would have been hard to ask them as they weren't there. 
Keep lieing to yourself and even you will start to believe it.:whistling2:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

joeyboy said:


> oh I don't keep any here. I just asked them to talk me through everything in the process because when I move out if I'm still in the county, I'd want one for scorpions. Though actually the women seemed to suggest to me I didn't keep a separate room for them and could have them in my room, the only requirement was the enclosure was escape proof, a suggestion was an enclosure inside a bigger one, the enclosure has to have some sort of lock on it and there has to be a sticker on the enclosure stating the species name, how many are in it and the fact they are DWA.
> 
> What's your council?


huntingdon council i think lol n if we move it might be bedfordshire. was thinking of getting a petshop licence n asked em about it when they were over The younger lady piped up with do you or your other half have a degree or qualification in animal care 'coz your gonna need one of those' the look on her face was quite funny when i piped up with well ive got an exotics and fishery management diploma and the mrs's has got a national diploma in animal management lol


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

brownj6709 said:


> huntingdon council i think lol n if we move it might be bedfordshire. was thinking of getting a petshop licence n asked em about it when they were over The younger lady piped up with do you or your other half have a degree or qualification in animal care 'coz your gonna need one of those' the look on her face was quite funny when i piped up with well ive got an exotics and fishery management diploma and the mrs's has got a national diploma in animal management lol


you're lucky, one of the cheapest I've seen. £35+ vet inspection vees(usually £50-100), the inspection shouldn't need to happen annually, though my council seemed to state if I got multiple new species in a year, another inspection may be necessary.

Why would you want a pet shop licence, want to open one or something?


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> Why would you want a pet shop licence, want to open one or something?


PSL is cheaper under some LA's from what iv read.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> would have been hard to ask them as they weren't there.
> Keep lieing to yourself and even you will start to believe it.:whistling2:


Do you want a shrubbery? A nice shrubbery? and not too expensive?


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

joeyboy said:


> you're lucky, one of the cheapest I've seen. £35+ vet inspection vees(usually £50-100), the inspection shouldn't need to happen annually, though my council seemed to state if I got multiple new species in a year, another inspection may be necessary.
> 
> Why would you want a pet shop licence, want to open one or something?


Haha thats good to keep in mind then


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

brownj6709 said:


> huntingdon council i think lol n if we move it might be bedfordshire. was thinking of getting a petshop licence n asked em about it when they were over The younger lady piped up with do you or your other half have a degree or qualification in animal care 'coz your gonna need one of those' the look on her face was quite funny when i piped up with well ive got an exotics and fishery management diploma and the mrs's has got a national diploma in animal management lol


hang about, Huntingdon council???? 

yesterday it was Basildon council??? or have I missed something?


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> hang about, Huntingdon council????
> 
> yesterday it was Basildon council??? or have I missed something?


lol u plank, it was basildon council that picked up the spids as i bought them from someone in there county. we live in st neots (huntingdon council duristriction.
Keep up with the Pork pies mate :2thumb:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

brownj6709 said:


> lol u plank, it was basildon council that picked up the spids as i bought them from someone in there county. we live in st neots (huntingdon council duristriction.
> Keep up with the Pork pies mate :2thumb:


hahaha what a load of bull. I just reread that first lie and you state that people from basildon council and huntingdon council came to your place to removed spiders/see what was going on. lol as if. 
It was unbelievable enough when you said one council came but now two!

LOL A joint council opperation to remove two spiders. believe this and you will believe anything.

Not to mention you state that you were somewhat worried you may get a fine! I mean someone who has two DWA spiders and decides that they don't want them anymore is not going to risk a fine, when all they have to do is squash them and flush the bodies down the bog!
So no, I am dam sure what you say is one huge fable.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> hahaha what a load of bull. I just reread that first lie and you state that people from basildon council and huntingdon council came to your place to removed spiders/see what was going on. lol as if.
> It was unbelievable enough when you said one council came but now two!
> 
> LOL A joint council opperation to remove two spiders. believe this and you will believe anything.
> ...


godddd if your that botherd BP his Tony (the bloke who took em) 's contact details feel free ta get in touch haha

Mr tony meech

Basildon DC

01268 294275

[email protected]

even got his mobile if ya that botherd :2thumb:

O and there were 2 ladys from our council and Tony and another woman from the other council. so that makes 4! i mustva lied ayy


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

brownj6709 said:


> godddd if your that botherd BP his Tony (the bloke who took em) 's contact details feel free ta get in touch haha
> 
> Mr tony meech
> 
> ...


tell you what, because that could just be a made up name if you send me your name and address in a PM I will just send an email via this web site-
http://www.basildon.gov.uk/index.aspx?articleid=1
and for good measure this web site-
Huntingdonshire District Council - Home
and ask if it is all true.:mf_dribble:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> tell you what, because that could just be a made up name if you send me your name and address in a PM I will just send an email via this web site-
> http://www.basildon.gov.uk/index.aspx?articleid=1
> and for good measure this web site-
> Huntingdonshire District Council - Home
> and ask if it is all true.:mf_dribble:


Go on then haha if your that botherd lol


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

pm name and addy then.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> pm name and addy then.


Pm sent!


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

brownj6709 said:


> Pm sent!


Id just send it to the meail i gave ya hees the bloke from basildon who deals with all the dwal stuff plus he replys bloomin quick


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

brownj6709 said:


> Id just send it to the meail i gave ya hees the bloke from basildon who deals with all the dwal stuff plus he replys bloomin quick


rather send it to an addy on those sites I don't mind a wait.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> rather send it to an addy on those sites I don't mind a wait.


lol what are you gunna put, o hi my names bp im just enquireing as to a lad you came and took some spids off the other week just wanted to make sure hes not lieing and that i really can read people incerdibly well over the internet with my magical powers of interlect haha


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> Other than that there are even more pork pies on this thread than you can find in Melton Mowbray don't you agree brownj6709 :lol2:


 Sorry but i had to sig quote this :lol2:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

well I have emailed an enquiry so will just have to wait and see if they get back to me.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> well I have emailed an enquiry so will just have to wait and see if they get back to me.


lol am i guna get an appology thread if i was right all along BP :whistling2:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

brownj6709 said:


> lol am i guna get an appology thread if i was right all along BP :whistling2:


If I get a reply confirming what you say then I don't mind being wrong.


----------



## vickysmith1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> If I get a reply confirming what you say then I don't mind being wrong.


 BP what is your problem? Does it really affect you in anyway? Or do you just feel the need to be a :censor:.. cant wait for the apology thread:whistling2:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

vickysmith1 said:


> BP what is your problem? Does it really affect you in anyway? Or do you just feel the need to be a :censor:.. cant wait for the apology thread:whistling2:


and why are you so anoyed? or do you just feel the need to call me a :censor: because you are no better than me? 

I can't wait either if I get a confirmation.



lol just noticed its a family gang up ...........dum de dum dum click click.


----------



## vickysmith1 (Mar 6, 2010)

im Brownj6709's otherhalf.. and it just annoys me that you keep calling him a liar.. those spids were only in our house for a day! then the council came and took them away.. i just think its sad you need to contact them.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

vickysmith1 said:


> im Brownj6709's otherhalf.. and it just annoys me that you keep calling him a liar.. those spids were only in our house for a day! then the council came and took them away.. i just think its sad you need to contact them.


 a day??? longer than that I'm sure (I saw the thread on AB) why the need for all the lies from you people? what is this family fibb?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Thing is customs are getting more clever now as they approach tarantula breeders with most imports especially out of Heathrow.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyway, just get a DWA and keep yourself right. There are plenty of non license holding DWA keepers all over the country, and all it takes is one to mess up and the whole thing will be 're evaluated' by the powers that be....especially with the Coalition Government we now have.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

LeviathanNI said:


> Anyway, just get a DWA and keep yourself right. There are plenty of non license holding DWA keepers all over the country, and all it takes is one to mess up and the whole thing will be 're evaluated' by the powers that be....especially with the Coalition Government we now have.


quite true I think but even if more species are added I think most people will continue keeping without a licence anyway. Its quite a hard law to inforce in regards to inverts.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Thing is customs are getting more clever now as they approach tarantula breeders with most imports especially out of Heathrow.


Maybe I am thick but I don't quite get what you mean? Or do you mean they are checking the import inventory better?


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Baldpoodle said:


> quite true I think but even if more species are added I think most people will continue keeping without a licence anyway. Its quite a hard law to inforce in regards to inverts.


Agree 100% 

I have always been an advocate of self regulation, but as that may be, I still have close contact with our version of the authority here.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> Maybe I am thick but I don't quite get what you mean?


My partner worked at Heathrow and they started a major crackdown on imports of exotics. A lot of the local tarantula breeders and keepers are called in to ID the species when they come in. They also dont let anything out if it isnt proved it aint DWA.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

come to my state...

Ohio officials say they can't force owner of bear that killed caretaker to relinquish his exotic animals | L.A. Unleashed | Los Angeles Times

Ban on exotic animals not possible, trustees tell neighbors of bear owner | cleveland.com


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

selina20 said:


> My partner worked at Heathrow and they started a major crackdown on imports of exotics. A lot of the local tarantula breeders and keepers are called in to ID the species when they come in. They also dont let anything out if it isnt proved it aint DWA.


intresting so who are these local tarantula breeders and keepers who are clued up on taxonomy enough to be able to ID the stuff that comes in? and what about the shops that import DWA stuff do they just not get it?


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

selina20 said:


> They also dont let anything out if it isnt proved it aint DWA.


What about shop's shippments that have DWA animals??


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> intresting so who are these local tarantula breeders and keepers who are clued up on taxonomy enough to be able to ID the stuff that comes in? and what about the shops that import DWA stuff do they just not get it?


I would very much doubt it as Andy Smith works as Theraphosid advisor for HM customs and as done for some time and I can't really see them asking spider hobbyists to give good id's on t's let alone other inverts, also I believe the team at HARC are pretty clued up themselves with regard to checking cargo imports against what the paper work says they are.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Oderus said:


> I would very much doubt it as Andy Smith works as Theraphosid advisor for HM customs and as done for some time and I can't really see them asking spider hobbyists to give good id's on t's let alone other inverts, also I believe the team at HARC are pretty clued up themselves with regard to checking cargo imports against what the paper work says they are.


 Glad you said that as I seem to remember words to such effect in an interview with him byMichael Jacobi. A bit of a far cry from your average local tarantula breeders and keepers, I mean that could more or less translate as any old tom, dick or harry. lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

customs is a racket...

fees are merely protection money like you would pay to the mafia to stop them from seizing it...

ask any gangster...


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> Glad you said that as I seem to remember words to such effect in an interview with him byMichael Jacobi. A bit of a far cry from your average local tarantula breeders and keepers, I mean that could more or less translate as any old tom, dick or harry. lol


That would have been same place I read I think lol.

Yes getting quite a few of the people in the spider hobby to come and give id's on stuff would be like getting the _arachnid superstore _"cough, cough" to give HM customs advice on humane packing and following IATA guidlines :whistling2:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Oderus said:


> That would have been same place I read I think lol.
> 
> Yes getting quite a few of the people in the spider hobby to come and give id's on stuff would be like getting the _arachnid superstore _"cough, cough" to give HM customs advice on humane packing and following IATA guidlines :whistling2:


local hobbyists would be interesting. 

Finds a few local "experts"....

"Hey guys I got a shipment of 100 _Leiurus quinquestriatus _coming in. Now when I say L.quinquestriatus I of course mean H.arizonensis..if you catch my drift, a few freebies as a sweetener?...cheers."


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm lucky, no DWA animals really intrest me too much


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> I'm lucky, no DWA animals really intrest me too much


Same here! Especialy with a little baby girl


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

hasn't any one mentioned the old 'i came back from holiday n there it was in my suitcase, do you know what it is?' job?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Well this took off eh?


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> local hobbyists would be interesting.
> 
> Finds a few local "experts"....
> 
> "Hey guys I got a shipment of 100 _Leiurus quinquestriatus _coming in. Now when I say L.quinquestriatus I of course mean H.arizonensis..if you catch my drift, a few freebies as a sweetener?...cheers."


Yes or said local experts need to take a few for identification, what is it they say don't set a wolf to watch the sheep :lol2:


----------



## Webleybulldog455 (May 11, 2010)

HABU said:


> customs is a racket...
> 
> fees are merely protection money like you would pay to the mafia to stop them from seizing it...
> 
> ask any gangster...


Protection money? rackets? someone has been a little too much playing Mafia 2 me thinks :lol2:


----------

